# Peng jing



## Quotheraving (Mar 1, 2008)

Hello one and all.

While sneaking about on You choob I came upon a small instructional video that I thought was a cut above, and as I'd been lurking about on this forum for some time I thought I'd bring it here to share with you all.  






Oh and while I'm at it do any of you guys and gals know of any good Tai Chi schools (Yang style of Cheng-man preferred, though actual ability trumps style) near Brighton in the UK?


----------



## East Winds (Mar 1, 2008)

Quotheraving,

Thanks for sharing. An excellent demonstration.

Very best wishes


----------



## Quotheraving (Mar 3, 2008)

Here's a two part instructional video from waaaaaay back, quite probably the first of it's kind, complete with dodgy music.

Enjoy


----------



## East Winds (Mar 3, 2008)

Interesting!!!!!

The first time I've seen Cheng Man Ching form done with a Tung influence.

Will be interested in seeing Grydth and Xue Sheng's comments
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





enry best wishes


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 3, 2008)

I have seen this before and it is fun to watch but Lee Yingarn studied with the Tung family only briefly, I believe (a couple of years), and he spent several years in harder styles prior to his training with the Tung family. I do not believe he ever trained CMC however, but I could be wrong there

He is not the best representative of Tung family taiji in application on video you are better off looking to Tung Hu Ling for that.


----------

